# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle All-In-One Module V2.2 Update On 1/6/2020 ISP eMMc, MTK & Qualcomm

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle All-In-One Module V2.2 Update ISP eMMc, MTK & Qualcomm*
 We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition  *eMMc ISP Update* *Free* *eMMc ISP* Module Support in Aqua Dongle
Any Universal Adapter Will Work as long as Connected
You can Use Any Universal Adapter With Aqua Dongle
Aqua Dongle Show Adapter Info
These Points Should Work  CMD,Data0,CLK,Vcc.Vccq.  * Oppo eMMC ISP Repair.  * VIVO eMMC ISP Repair.   * XIAOMI eMMC ISP Repair.  * Realme eMMC ISP Reapir.    More To Come *[Added]* Support More Model and Brands
 OPPO Vivo MI Lenovo & More *Improved!* Read Qualcomm Factory Firmware (.XML) *Improved!* Write Qualcomm Factory Firmware (.XML) *Improved!* Read Aqua Qualcomm Firmware (.XML)  *GUI Update*
GUI Update and Improved Now More Stable *[Added]* Latest Version Check *[Added]* Check registration *[Added]* show Dongle Owner Details Linked Manager Module in A.I.o
Now You can open Dongle Manager From Aqua Dongle Software
Just Single Click and Dongle Manager Will Be Opend  *MTK Update* *[Added]* MTK List Partitions *[Added]* MTK Custom Read Any Single Partition *[Added]* MTK Custom Write Any Single Partition *[Added]* MTK Custom Wipe Any Single Partition *[Added]* Scatter Editor Tool (Load/Edit/Save) New and Exclusive Feature *[Added]* MTK Factory Reset Safe Mode (Device Will Reset itSelf) Usefull Method without any Risk Like (Factory Data Reset From Device Setting) *[Added]* MTK Factory Reset Auto Mode Without Hang on Logo Usefull For Those Phone tat was stuck on logo after Factory Reset *[Added]* MTK Backup Firmware as We Called (Read Scatter, Factory File or DUMP)*Beta
Flash Besic/Signed Scatter Firmware Used World-Wide and By Several Specific Vendors
Select Correct Model in Settings and Signed FW
Structure identification Wile Read Firmware
Support More Different Types
Readed Firmware Save in C:\AquaDongle\backup Improved! Safe Flashing for UNSIGNED Firmwares *[Added]* MTK Backup/Restore Nvram *[Added]* MTK Reboot to Factory Mode *[Added]* MTK Reboot To Meta Mode *[Added]* MTK Reboot to Meta Mode Forced *[Added]* MTK Reboot to Fastboot Mode *[Added]* MTK Backup GPT *[Added]* Check Meta Mode Existing Devices Connection Option Support LEGACY Line Support RAPHAEL Line Fixed! MTK IMEI Repair 2,3,4 in Meta Mode
Repair Security Rebuild, Support More Types And Legacy Device's BugFix! : Some Minor Changes And Bugfixes  *Qualcomm Update* *[Added]* More Loader for Qualcomm *[Added]* Read / Write Firmware More Stable & Fast *Improved!* Read Pattern Lock (Android 6.0 Un-Encrypted Devices Only) *Improved!* Reset Locks (PIN,Password,Pattern w/o Data Loss, Encrypted & Non Encrypted Devices)  *Reset Mi Account Will Work As Usual*
(If your phone is stuck on Logo, try reboot, or flash your phone.)    *Download Update V2.2 From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Updates will Follow
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports  *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet *  *Fast Speed !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple      systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team

----------


## mohamed73

__

----------


## mohamed73

_we have 3 to 4 type Solution      _

----------

